# Για μια δημοτική ακόμα πιο δημοτικιά!



## nickel (Jul 23, 2008)

Τον καιρό που πολεμούσαν τη δημοτική, έφτιαχναν διάφορες προβοκατόρικες λέξεις για να κάνουν τον κόσμο να γελά και να αντιδρά στην καθιέρωσή της. Υπήρχε το περίφημο πυθαγόρειο με την _κατωτεντώστρα_, τον Παλαιολόγο τον κάνανε _Παλιοκουβέντα_, την Ηλέκτρα _Κεχριμπάρα_. Πιο πρόσφατα, αυτό πια σε επίπεδο πλάκας και μόνο, η «σιωπή των αμνών» έδωσε τη «μούγκα στη στρούγκα».

Μπορούμε εδώ να συλλέξουμε λέξεις που είχαν συζητηθεί τότε, αλλά και νέες προτάσεις. Δεν θα γίνονται δεκτές προτάσεις διόρθωσης του τονισμού, π.χ. _Βάλτε *τέλεια στο τέλος της πρότασης_.

Πρώτη πρόταση:
*Υδροχόος > Νεροχύτης*
(οι Ιχθύες έχουν γίνει Ψάρια στην καθομιλουμένη —και Ιχθείς από τους ανορθόγραφους— και ο Κριός Κριάρι, αλλά ο Ζυγός δεν έχει γίνει Ζυγαριά, ο Αιγόκερος δεν έχει γίνει Κατσικοκέρατος και, το πιο σπουδαίο, ο Καρκίνος δεν έχει γίνει Κάβουρας — που θα έπρεπε, διότι μπορεί να είναι αστείο να λες ότι είσαι Παρθένος, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο να λες ότι είσαι Καρκίνος).


----------



## sopherina (Jul 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> *Υδροχόος > Νεροχύτης*



Ως υπερήφανη Νεροχύτης εεεμμμ... Υδροχόος θέλω να πω, ενίσταμαι όλο αγανάκτηση!!!


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Ως υπερήφανη Νεροχύτης



Α, τα θηλυκά θα είναι *νεροχύτρες*. :)


----------



## sopherina (Jul 23, 2008)

Τώρα θυμήθηκα την καθηγήτριά μου που είναι Πορτογαλίδα και όταν πρωτοήρθε στην Ελλάδα μπέρδευε τη χύτρα ταχύτητος λέγοντάς την "χέστρα ταχύτητος"! Και τώρα κοντά στον Νεροχύτη και τη Νεροχύτρα, μήπως να λέγαμε Νεροχέστρα να τελειώνουμε; Π.χ. Καβούρι με ωροσκόπο Νεροχέστρα και Αφροδίτη στη Ζυγαριά. :)
Συγγνώμη αν το παράκανα! Μπαχαλεύω και το νήμα... Το βουλώνω! (Βουλωμένος Νεροχύτης) :)


----------



## danae (Jul 23, 2008)

Και μια λέξη της παρέας --δεν ξέρω αν έχει εξαπλωθεί, μια άλλη λέξη της παρέας έχει διαδοθεί ευρέως-- σε δύο παραλλαγές: 
"ετερομομφιστής" και "ταριχνωστοναλλονιστής" (παλιότερη χρονικά αλλά νεώτερη υφολογικά)...

Η άλλη λέξη της παρέας, που έκανε κύκλο και είκοσι χρόνια αργότερα γύρισε στ' αφτιά μου από άγνωστα χείλη, είναι το "υδροχοέ" (είδος χιούμορ). Θα πρέπει κι αυτό να μετονομαστεί σε "νεροχυτέ" ή υπάρχει κίνδυνος αμφισημίας;


----------



## sopherina (Jul 23, 2008)

Σε θερμοπαρακαλώ, φτιάξε μου το κέφι και εξήγησέ μου σε τι συνίσταται το "υδροχοέ" χιούμορ!!! :)


----------



## danae (Jul 23, 2008)

Είναι δύσκολο να το ορίσω, το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μου ερχόταν κανένα παράδειγμα...

ΤΠ, είναι κάτι σαν μια ευφυής σουρεαλιστική κρυάδα. Σου 'ρχεται να γελάσεις αλλά είναι και παγερό συγχρόνως. Και το αστείο του βασίζεται σε κάποιο είδος νοητικού παιχνιδιού, ιδιαίτερα ευφυούς. Ορισμένα είναι πολύ ωραία, άλλα πιο κρύα. Δύσκολο χωρίς παράδειγμα.


----------



## sopherina (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL!!! Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Άλλες πρωτότυπες προτάσεις:

μεταφραστής > αλλαξογλώσσης
εντοπιοποίηση (localization) > ντοπιολάλισμα
ομοφοβία > αδελφοσκιάξιμο
απομνημονευματογράφος > θυμησογράφος

και της danae:
ευθυνόφοβος > ταριχνωστοναλλονιστής (αν και μάλλον στις λεξιπλασίες ή τους νεολογισμούς θα πήγαινε αυτό)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 24, 2008)

danae said:


> Είναι δύσκολο να το ορίσω, το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μου ερχόταν κανένα παράδειγμα...
> 
> ΤΠ, είναι κάτι σαν μια ευφυής σουρεαλιστική κρυάδα. Σου 'ρχεται να γελάσεις αλλά είναι και παγερό συγχρόνως. Και το αστείο του βασίζεται σε κάποιο είδος νοητικού παιχνιδιού, ιδιαίτερα ευφυούς. Ορισμένα είναι πολύ ωραία, άλλα πιο κρύα. Δύσκολο χωρίς παράδειγμα.



Εγώ αυτό το ήξερα για διδυμέ χιούμορ


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 24, 2008)

Όχι, Κόμη, το δικό μας, εκτός από τα παραπάνω έχει και μια... καφρίλα να το πω, double entendre να το πω...

Διχασμένες προσωπικότητες, γαρ


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 24, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Όχι, Κόμη, το δικό μας, εκτός από τα παραπάνω έχει και μια... καφρίλα να το πω, double entendre να το πω...
> 
> Διχασμένες προσωπικότητες, γαρ




Σωστό. Αν δεν έχει βρομόλογα μέσα, κάπως μας έρχεται, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## danae (Jul 24, 2008)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με τη μετάφραση ασχολούνται κυρίως τα ζώδια του αέρα. Να το ερευνήσουμε!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2008)

πετρελαιοκηλίδα > πετρολαδολεκές
θερμοσυσσωρευτής > ζεστομαζωχτής
παλαιολιθικός > παλιοπέτρινος


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

Θέλει ανάσταση αυτό το νήμα, ιδίως εν μέσω της εποχής των ισχνών αγελάδων (αγγλιστί, silly season — εδώ, «κεσάτια»).

Ανακάλυψα σε άλλο φόρουμ λέξη της αργκό ή της μαλλιαρής με δύο μόνο ευρήματα σε ιστοσελίδες:

*το μακρυμπάνι* το τηλεσκόπιο (από _μακρύς_ + _μπανίζω_)

Το πρώτο εύρημα είναι σε ποίημα του Θωμά Γκόρπα (από τον τόμο «Τα ποιήματα, 1957-1983», εκδόσεις Κέδρος, 2006):

[...] χρυσάφι για όλους ή για κανένα
πόλη που κυριεύτηκε άδεια μετά μακρά πολιορκία
παλιές φωτογραφίες και *μακρυμπάνι της μνήμης*
πεταλούδα που γλιτώνει απ' τη φωτιά
φωτιά που γλιτώνει απ' τη φωτιά
φωτιά που γλιτώνει απ' τα νερά [...]
http://www.poema.gr/blog.php?id=29&pid=&lang=en

Το δεύτερο εύρημα προέρχεται από δημοσίευμα άγνωστων στοιχείων στο περιοδικό _Λέξις_:
Αχ! αυτοί οι ωραίοι τρελοί, οι οποίοι τρελοί δεν είναι, αλλά καλοί και υπερπραγματικοί και *με το μακρυμπάνι τους* έχουν δει κάποτε το τώρα και το αύριο…


----------

